# PC-Lüfter hinken Ventilatoren technisch hinterher!?



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2012)

*PC-Lüfter hinken Ventilatoren technisch hinterher!?*

Habe mich gerade mal umgeschaut nach Standventilatoren und bin auf diesen hier von Dyson gestoßen:
Dyson AM01 Air Multiplier Test Standventilator

Okay, der ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu teuer.  Aber wieso wird so eine Technik nicht für CPU-Lüfter genutzt? Wenn ich es technisch richtig verstanden habe, könnte man die Luft auch von der Richtung der Gehäusefront ansaugen und dann über den Ring direkt auf den Kühler blasen.

Ich will so einen Ring-Lüfter-CPU-Kühler...  Und keine Reinigung der Rotorblätter mehr! Haben...will...sofort...


----------



## Kellten (30. Juni 2012)

eine tolle alternative! den kannst du auch direkt auf den cpu richten^^


----------



## tapferertoaser (30. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht weil man es nicht klein genug hinbekommt oder aber weil er zu viel Strom ziehen würde, eventuell baut man sogar bereits daran, wer weiß. ;D


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach (noch) zu ineffizient für einen PC. Ein leiser Lüfter wäre immer noch billiger als ein auf einen PC ausgelegtes rotorloses System


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach (noch) zu ineffizient für einen PC. Ein leiser Lüfter wäre immer noch billiger als ein auf einen PC ausgelegtes rotorloses System


 
Zumindest wenn das stimmt wie es z. B. bei Amazon beschrieben steht, dann müsste der extrem effizient sein.

Was durch die Beschleunigung des Rings und die dadurch angeblich nicht auftretende Luftverwirbelung erzielt werden soll. Es könnte aber natürlich sein, dass es durch das Patent nicht möglich ist, diese Technik einfach zu kopieren.

Von der patentierten Technik habe ich jetzt erst gelesen.


> ...Der Ventilator mit patentierter Air Multiplier Technik ist wahrhaft einzigartig...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte mit Effizient jetzt auch den Preis. Ein echter Vintilator für Wohnzimmer macht immer "krach", da ist so ein Dyson-Teil ne nette Sache, wenn man es ruhig haben will UND viel Geld hat - das kostet ja locker das 10-fache eines normalen Ventilators. Aber in einem PC, da sind selbst 10€Lüfter schon extrem leise, da "muss" man es also nicht noch leiser haben 

Und was mir noch einfällt: evlt würden die enstehenden Felder den PC ja sogar stören, denn ein solcher Gehäuslüfter wäre ja extrem nah an den Komponenten dran.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Effizient jetzt auch den Preis. Ein echter Vintilator für Wohnzimmer macht immer "krach", da ist so ein Dyson-Teil ne nette Sache, wenn man es ruhig haben will UND viel Geld hat - das kostet ja locker das 10-fache eines normalen Ventilators. Aber in einem PC, da sind selbst 10€Lüfter schon extrem leise, da "muss" man es also nicht noch leiser haben
> 
> Und was mir noch einfällt: evlt würden die enstehenden Felder den PC ja sogar stören, denn ein solcher Gehäuslüfter wäre ja extrem nah an den Komponenten dran.


 Klar macht der Krach, der muss ja auch viel mehr Luft umwälzen, da der Abstand natürlich sehr viel größer ist. Störfelder glaube ich eher weniger, es gab ja sogar Lüfterlose Kühler, die mit irgendeiner Art Stromkreislauf betrieben wurden.

Ich habe mir jetzt aber mal die negativen Bewertungen zu diesem Dyson-Ventilator durchgelesen, scheint wohl doch nicht so leise zu sein.
Was mir noch einfallen würde wäre, wenn man aus dem Ring direkt auch eine Heatpipe machen würde.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich an meinen Dyson Staubsauger denke...
Der saugt dir ja den Nachbarn an die Decke, aber als Lüfter möchte ich deren Technologie nicht haben. Da sind Flugzeugturbinen leiser.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

naja, es dürfte auch so wieder ein Punkt sein, neben der angesprochenen Minituarisierung, das Dyson auch PC-Lüfter herstellen wollen muss bzw. sich einer um das Paten bemühen müsste
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das Dyson da das Paten drauf hat...

Allerdings, noch so ein Punkt der mir so einfällt ist ja, das so ein PC-Lüfter die Luft auch wieder ganz anders rumschaufeln muss als da so ein Haushaltsventilator, in einer alten PCGH war mal ein Artikel über die Entwicklung der neuen Kühlkörper von Be Quiet. Und da ist halt auch wieder die Frage, wie das Strömungsbild im Kühlkörper dann so aussieht


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meinen Dyson Staubsauger denke...
> Der saugt dir ja den Nachbarn an die Decke, aber als Lüfter möchte ich deren Technologie nicht haben. Da sind Flugzeugturbinen leiser.


 
Der Multiplier ist angenehm leise, in den unteren Stufen deutlich unhörbarer als normale Ventilatoren. Nur auf der höchsten Einstellung ("Orkan im Wohnzimmer" ), hört er sich eher wie ein Staubsauger an.

Ich habe das Gerät noch nicht, aber konnte es schon testen und werd' es mir wohl gönnen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meinen Dyson Staubsauger denke...
> Der saugt dir ja den Nachbarn an die Decke, aber als Lüfter möchte ich deren Technologie nicht haben. Da sind Flugzeugturbinen leiser.


 Das hatte ja Mothman schon mal hier erwähnt, dass bei Staubsaugern die Lautstärke gewollt ist, damit sich der Eindruck verfestigt, dass der auch sehr gut den Staub aufsaugt.


Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es dürfte auch so wieder ein Punkt sein, neben der angesprochenen Minituarisierung, das Dyson auch PC-Lüfter herstellen wollen muss bzw. sich einer um das Paten bemühen müsste
> Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das Dyson da das Paten drauf hat...
> 
> Allerdings, noch so ein Punkt der mir so einfällt ist ja, das so ein PC-Lüfter die Luft auch wieder ganz anders rumschaufeln muss als da so ein Haushaltsventilator, in einer alten PCGH war mal ein Artikel über die Entwicklung der neuen Kühlkörper von Be Quiet. Und da ist halt auch wieder die Frage, wie das Strömungsbild im Kühlkörper dann so aussieht


 Die Minituarisierung sollte aber kein allzu großes Problem sein, obwohl ich natürlich nicht weiß wie dieser Motor aufgebaut ist. Ich denke auch dass es am Patent liegt.
Aber soweit ich weiß ist ein gleichmäßiger Luftstrom perfekt für zumindest die Kühler, bei denen der Lüfter die Luft auf diesen ansaugen.

Auf der SilenX-Seite war es auch grafisch dargestellt, kann es dort aber momentan nicht mehr finden.
SilenX GmbH - Willkommen!


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Multiplier ist angenehm leise, in den unteren Stufen deutlich unhörbarer als normale Ventilatoren. Nur auf der höchsten Einstellung ("Orkan im Wohnzimmer" ), hört er sich eher wie ein Staubsauger an.
> 
> Ich habe das Gerät noch nicht, aber konnte es schon testen und werd' es mir wohl gönnen.


 Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Ventilator auf Platz 2, den Casafan kaufen, war mir aber dann doch zu teuer. In dem OBI-Onlineshop den drittplatzierten Fakir VC45S für knapp 40 Euro gesehen und zum OBI gefahren.

Natürlich war der nicht da und habe mir dann einfach den günstigsten für 15 Euro gekauft, den Superior Standventilator 41cm in Schwarz. 
3 Jahre Garantie, aber dieser ist auf der ersten Stufe von der Lautstärke(Vibrationen) her bereits extrem nervig, werde mir dann wohl doch den von Casafan für 80 Euro kaufen aber vorher will ich diesen testen. 

Die teureren Ventilatoren im Baumarkt waren nämlich in der ersten Stufe auch nicht leiser als den, den ich dann gekauft habe.


----------

